# Librax



## sinaj1020 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi, I am a 16 year IBSD sufferer. I have been on 25mg of amitriptylin for the past 6 years. I have been beginning to experience a lot of anxiety lately to the point where I feel like I did 6 years ago before taking the amitriptylin. I went to my dr. on Monday and mention Librax to her as I have read about it on this site, which I am thrilled to have discovered. She wrote me a prescription for it as I have been very nervous lately. I used 2 today and they seem to have worked wonderful!! I was able to go out to 2 appointments and not get all nervous and end up in the bathroom 5 or 6 times. I am wondering what other peoples experiences are that are using Librax. Does it help you? Do you have any side effects? How long have you been using it? Are you on any other medications and has it interferred with them? I am new to this board and I can't tell you how thrilled I am to have found this!!


----------



## gladkit (Jan 27, 2003)

I am glad to hear that you are doing well so far on the Librax. I have been on it for over a year for IBSD. It has helped me get my life back. I take it before bed and in the morning 1/2 hour before breakfast. There is an ocassional "bad" day where I have to take imodium A-D as well. However, that is rare. This med is not supposed to be taken with other anti-anxiety or antidepressants. Also, Benedryl will enhance drowsiness. Good luck!


----------



## mnienaber (Jun 30, 2003)

hello all I've been diagnosed ibs c/d for about 7 years, although i can trace symptoms back far longer than that. started having really bad attacks just short of a year ago. that was when the doc put me on librax. i'd call it a miracle drug. as long as i remember to take it, i'm usually okay. lord help me if i forget to take it before a meal though. then i can pretty much expect the worse. i'm also still on the elavil 10mg. but that stuff basically just knocks me out. does that make anyone else tired as all hell too?anyways, i hope the librax works for you as well as it has for me.good luck and take care,mike


----------



## nafowler (May 20, 2004)

Librax has worked okay for me. It is confusing for me to know when to take it because it does make me extremely drowsy. But if I don't take it, I run the risk of the stomach cramps and d coming on without warning.


----------



## jodman1999 (Oct 16, 2003)

I am interested in trying the libax, but I am a deputy sherrif and I am wondering if it will mess with me as far as reaction time and what not. When I am on a traffic stop, I definitely can't afford to be off in another world. Any feedback?


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Librax definately affected my reaction time.I had to go off of it because i got addicted.I also got blurred vision from it-Wendi-


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

That's what scares me, is the addiction/withdrawal of it. I take it twice a day, even though my script says 4, because of my fear of withdrawal effects. How long did you take it, how much, and would like to hear from others that have been on it for a while. Is it easy to come off of, or reduce ????


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone have sudden rapid heart rate and anxiety on this. Also, my breathing is more labored, which the breathing is an everyday thing on librax. But the rapid pulse and anxiety only lasted a few minutes, then went away, but it scared me a bit, because it's the first time it happend on this stuff.


----------

